# Best Laptop for home use



## sonumittal (May 26, 2008)

Which is the best Company for buying laptop?
i want a laptop brand which does not give any hardware related problem in future.....
also the company must provide best after buy service when in warranty........
plz guide me sincerely........

also tell me which board and processor to prefer for higher performance.......
i mean intel or asus+amd


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 26, 2008)

I prefer Dell laptops for home use.....

configure one urself at www.dell.co.in

@sonumittal

hey BTW......where u the guy who posted those adult contents within Programming section???!!........he had the same caption "Right Off the Assembly Line"


----------



## sonumittal (May 26, 2008)

tell me something abt lenovo also..........


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 26, 2008)

those who have less posts (i dont know the exact number) get that right off the assembly line.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

where is Acer. I would rate Acer as the best for home use. aggressive pricing and good performance. comes with linux options and no OS option.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

Go for Dell.If your bedget is more than 60 k than MacBook isn't a bad option


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

there is no such thing as company for best laptop.
*
Compaq *

Compaq manufacturers the most VFM laptop ever, at 25k, the Compaq Presario C765TU
Compaq is good in the 30-35k range too.
Just take a good look at their website.
Their laptops are AWSSOME, but unfortunately, on higher end laptops, windows is bundled.

*Acer

*Acer is awssome for 25k to 40k range.
infact, the numbers are so very high, you just need to look at
*priceguru.in/gadgets/laptops-2
if you want to get an idea of how VFM Acer is, as they don't force us to buy Windows.
Their design is indeed good, and even their 20k book looks to kill.
Acer's Gemstone design is famous for its unique looks.

*Dell*

Dell Inspiron 1420 and 1525 are excellent laptops in the 38k to 43k range.
Dell XPS M1550 is the best mini gaming lifestyle laptop at ~50k range.
Dell XPS m1730 is the best and most VFM gaming laptop available in India, at 87k to 111k.
Dell laptops look great, with designer lids.
If you know a guy who works at dell, you are in luck.
he can get you a laptop with lots of discount, often at manufacturing price.
Thats the Employee Purchase Program.
But Dell also forces windows down your throat.


----------



## juggler (May 26, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> there is no such thing as company for best laptop.
> *
> Compaq *
> 
> ...




HP:

Laptop looks stunningly beautiful
lags behind dell's and toshiba's in performance
reliability is a major concern. never know which models' gonna click
pricey

Toshiba:

Decent looks
stunning performance
top notch build quality
overpriced in India. very very expensive
In particular, Toshiba Qosmio is one heck of a model that blows away competition but again very very expensive model.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 26, 2008)

^^ Dell beats all the other brands with stunning looks and build quality......and gives u better flexibility to ur budget as u can configure them online, I think they hav the highest VFM.


----------



## juggler (May 26, 2008)

dell offers highest VFM only in segments >40k below that compaq and acer are better


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 26, 2008)

One of my friends has bought a dell lappy and he is quite satisfied till now.
He got it 6 months ago, had 2 GB RAM for around 50K


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 26, 2008)

+1 for HP. Excellent support.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

I wud say Dell is best for performance lappys while for looks, nothin beats HP in India. Their design nd surface detailing is topnotch. 
But their config sux compared to price most of the time maybe coz they are putting almost half of the price to body nd design.

Acer has gud vfm nd decent looks nd quality too.


----------



## gopz (May 26, 2008)

If you have the budget, then Dell laptop with 3 years Complete Cover is the best. International Onsite warranty + accidental damage protection, nothing even comes close.

If not, go in for Acer pebbles with AMD, real VFM and good looks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

gopz said:


> If not, go in for Acer pebbles with AMD, real VFM and good looks.


problem with acer range is that they use GM945 chipset very often in lower end rigs. Bad onboard.
So I personally feel that ecept the looks, Compaq is better in 20-25k range compared to Acer.


----------



## gopz (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> problem with acer range is that they use GM945 chipset very often in lower end rigs. Bad onboard.
> So I personally feel that ecept the looks, Compaq is better in 20-25k range compared to Acer.


 

I was talking about the AMD range from Acer...it doesnt come with GM945 chipset.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> problem with acer range is that they use GM945 chipset very often in lower end rigs. Bad onboard.
> So I personally feel that ecept the looks, Compaq is better in 20-25k range compared to Acer.


 
My friend bought Acer lappy for 26k and the config is:

1) AMD X2 2GHz
2) 2gig ram
3) 14" WXGA
4) 160gig HDD
5) express card slot, gigabit lan, dvdrw, card reader, firewire, IR, wifi, bluetooth
6) inbuilt webcam
7) Dolby5-certified surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers
8) nforce 7000M

that's true VFM. Even the build quality is very good and the laptop feels very strong.


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (May 28, 2008)

I dont think we can call any particular laptop as best, it depends on what features we want and budget. 

I use lenova, I find it ok for my use. There is no much difference in different brands of laptops.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> My friend bought Acer lappy for 26k and the config is:
> 
> 1) AMD X2 2GHz
> 2) 2gig ram
> ...


you serious ?
ecept in graphics depratment, this baby rules everywhere. Whats the model, my I know ? Is there a slot for an external Graphics Card ?


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

Acer Aspire 4520. I don't think it has external GPU slot and have no idea how the slot looks like


----------

